# Concert-goers? (NYC)



## oogabooha

hey, I don't know if there have been threads like this before, but it'd be nice to have a thread where we can talk about upcoming concerts in certain regions and maybe get some people from here to go? I play/attend a lot of concerts in NYC and thought it'd be good to maybe coordinate some type of thread

does anyone else here live in/near NYC and want to maybe meet up with some other TC'ers?


----------



## Vaneyes

NYC concertgoing may be boosted, with this most impressive gift made to the renovation of Avery Fisher Hall.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/05/a...-to-avery-fisher-hall-with-donation.html?_r=0


----------

